# August 2019 2WW



## Lauraogilvie1985 (May 1, 2018)

Thought I’d kick start for everyone testing in August...

I had my embryo transfer this morning meaning I test on 2nd August.

How about everyone else? X


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Lauraogilvie,

How are you getting on with the 2ww? I am also in the 2ww and test on 6th August. I am feeling all sorts at the moment! Trying to be positive but also cautious. 

x


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind joining this thread. I have a blasto transferred yesterday, test date is the 9th. Making sure I'll keep busy the next few days 

*Lauraofilvie1985* not long for you too test now! What symptoms have you been having?

*Pucca2018* the 2 week wait can be so hard physically and emotionally...

Send you baby dust

Oak x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello girls! How are you all? I am not on my 2ww stage but I have already gone through it so If you don't mind, I'd like to join this thread as well. I remember how it was)) On the one hand it wasn't hard as I, probably was expecting neither good nor bad results and on the other hand, I didn't want to get negative results and didn't want this time to come you know... I knew that I had almost no chances to get bfp and these 2 weeks had passed very fast. Can you imagine how surprised I was when I got my hcg results and my dr confirmed my pregnancy)) 
Meeting friends, time spent with your family and hubby, long walks may help)) 
Best of luck!


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. I had my transfer on the 1st.my otd is 14th August.laura I see you were testing yesterday, what was the result?xx

Pucca I see your otd is the 6th. Have you tested early?? X


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I had a day 5 blastocyst (stage 4) transferred on the 1st of August and my test day is Saturday the 10th, so one week exactly from today!

This is my second cycle, but the first time we were able to transfer a blastocyst, and the cycle in general has been a million times better managed than the first time around, with a much better tailored protocol as well as immune support, so I feel cautiously more optimistic... Also happy that there's only one week to go before I'll be able to test!

However I also find the general paranoia taking hold of me every now and then... What to eat (I had non-organic farmed salmon half by accident yesterday and felt so nervous afterwards), lifting heavy grocery shopping, sweeping (all those nasty chemicals and microplastics that hide in the dust!), whether to rest and save energy to allow the body to focus on implantation, or to do gentle exercise such as walking to improve blood circulation to improve chances of implantation, whether the Cyclogest is absorbing properly and should I take more progesterone support just in case... Bla bla bla, you probably know how it goes. I try to do relaxation exercises (I'm finding the Mindful IVF app quite helpful!) and distract myself by watching old Shooting Stars best of clips on YouTube, and a lot of the time I manage to be quite calm and ok, but then some idiotic doubt creeps into my mind and I start worrying again...

It doesn't help that different clinics give such different advice. My clinic told me to do whatever I would normally do, but on the other hand I have the Zita West book which basically says that it would be best to just rest as much as possible. The fertility nutritionist Mel Brown advises to do fun and calming things such as going to the cinema, theatre or art exhibitions, meeting friends etc. Also my first cycle on the NHS they told me to avoid strong smells (apparently embryos don't like fragrances) but this time my clinic didn't mention anything about that. So confusing.

How's everyone else doing? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us! x


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi chini.we had transfer the same day.i keep getting stitch like pain and lower back ache. Also yesterday and today iv been shattered. Today I had to have an hour cos I couldn’t keep my eyes open x


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi ladies, 

How are you all doing? Hope the 2ww is going as well as these things can!

Sarah,  my OTD is tomorrow. Nervous! 

Even though I did a fresh cycle and 2 medicated fet cycles,  this is my first embryo transfer. So it's my first IVF 2ww and I've had so many symptoms (and none) over the course of the last 10 days.  I'm surprised myself I didn't test! 

It's such a rollercoaster. Just wanted to say I have so much respect for each and every one of you ladies. We are make of strong stuff for sure!

Pucca x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi everybody! There are so many of you who have already had their transfers and even OTD that I'm afraid to mix something(( How are you, girls?

Pucca2018? how was your test? Have you already have a result? What is it?

sarah13 - how was your transfer? How do you feel? When is your OTD?

Chini - Your OTD is very soon? how do you feel? Have you already done any home tests?

Oak_butterfly - How are you after the transfer? I hope everything is alright! Baby dust to you!


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello everyone! I hope you're all doing well!

*Sarah *- so cool to meet someone who had their transfer on the same day! Was it a day 3 or day 5 embryo? How are you doing? I also keep having period pain type cramps (albeit much milder but then again my adenomyosis period pains are super extreme) and feeling tired. I hope it's all good signs!

*Pucca *- wow, test day tomorrow! I totally know what you mean about having all the symptoms and none. I try not to get too carried away with symptom spotting, but I think it's impossible not to do it to a certain degree... I hope you're coping well! Will you also go to the clinic to have a blood test?

*odwashwood *- my test day isn't until Saturday, so still 5 days to go! I'm far too scared to a test too early as I'm scared it'll be a false positive due to the trigger still being in my system or a false negative due to the hcg not having had time to raise enough, so I could never test too early... But on Saturday I'll test for sure - I doubt I'll be able to sleep much between Friday and Saturday to be honest 

*Oak butterfly* - you test just one day before me, not long to go anymore! How are you feeling? Have you managed to keep busy? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I've been reading loads on other women's experiences who have been pregnant with adenomyosis and it seems having period type cramps is really common, for some starting since one week before their period was due, so that's put me a bit more at ease about my lower abdominal pains... I'm also feeling this weird metallic taste in my mouth since a couple of days back, which for sure can be due to the Cyclogest but still reassuring.

Also booked acupuncture for tomorrow and Friday in hopes that might help if implantation is taking place this week. From what I've read I understand implantation is a process that takes several days, not just something that happens in a couple of hours, so I guess it should be helpful to do whatever I can to support it, taking into account the my adenomyotic uterus is notoriously unreliable...


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

You are brave Chini! I am keeping everything crossed for you, dear! I felt the same and didn't do any home tests to avoid false results. Moreover, I knew that I will see the negative one so you can only imagine what had happened to me when I saw bfp. I almost fainted you know)) Unfortunately I don't have any chances to feel these emotions once again (because of mc) but I still have a chance to have a baby after the surrogacy. I'm trying not to lose my heart and believe.


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi odashwood.
My transfer went well. To be honest I don’t feel anything at the moment.was getting a stitch like pain but that’s better now. Was tired for a couple of days but not bad today. My test date is the 14th.xx

Hi chini
I had a day 5 hatching blastocyst transfered.so your test day is 4 days before mine.funny how clinics give different test dates.it is driving me nuts this 2ww.one minute I’m positive and the next I’m feeling really negative. Argh 😩xx


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies,

How are you all?

*Pucca* sending you positive vibes for tomorrow! How are you feeling? Do you think you'll manage some sleep tonight?

*Chini* thanks for your positivity. I also had a 5 day stage 4 blastocyst transferred but it was last Monday and OTD is 9th, 16 days after EC. I wonder why some clinics have different OTD dates. I've a little one and she's keeping me busy. Compared to the 2 previous cycles, the side effects have been rather different, extremely tired and moody this time. Been having a few stabbing/shooting pains on my left ovary but these have subsided now. I also had acupuncture 7 days after EC, research shows that implantation can happen from day 7. What do you have planned until Saturday?

*Odaswood* thanks for your message, I really hope the surrogacy goes smoothly for you and you will get the baby you so much wish for. Do you get to know the surrogate and sperm donor (if using one)? On the day of transfer I walked over 5 miles and the next day was exhausted! The bloatiness has gone but now have mild cyclogest side effects 

*Sarah13* Glad transfer went well. Before you know it the 14th will be around the corner

So, I tried to convince DH to test 2 days early but he was having none of it...so 4 more sleeps! Has anyone tested and not told OHs?

Sending you all baby dust.

Oak xx


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello ladies, may I hop in?  Just started my first 2ww and back home from an overseas treatment.  All fingers crossed now.  Glad to have this forum.  Makes me feel better!


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi girls!

MommyKenny - welcome to the thread. I hope you will find support here! My congratulations with your 2ww stage will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! Where do you have your treatment? I am having it overseas as well. 

Oak_butterfly - thanks for wishes, I hope on the good outcome this time) My flight is very soon and after I sign my contract I will know all the details about the procedure. I won't use a sperm donor as my hubby's sperm is of good quality. We will have an egg donor and a surrogate. I will have access to a donor database after I sign papers and our surrogate will be chosen by the doctor. 

sarah13 - I am glad to hear that you feel well. I hope you will get your positive. All my prayers for you, hun


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi ladies,  just a quick update from me. FRER pregnancy test showed faint positive but clear blue said negative. Got hcg blood test results now which is a low level of 5. Will go again on 2 days to see if it rises or confirm a chemical miscarriage. I feel so devastated. I can't imagine hcg level rising since its 5 on 11dp5dt! Does anyone know if anyone who had a successful pregnancy after a beta result of 5?? Looks like an impending miscarriage to me. :-(

Hope you all are having a better day than me. 

X


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all doing well!

*odashwood *- thank you for your kind words! I don't really feel brave at all, just pragmatic as in I really don't want to get any false results so I'd rather wait than get my hopes up or down for no reason before I can know for sure... You're a great inspiration for your beautiful persistence and going for the surrogacy route - I'm really looking forward to following your journey, not least because surrogacy might be the only option left for me too if my damaged uterus won't hold a pregnancy! Good luck for your trip to Ukraine - I hope this will be the way you finally get your long awaited baby! x

*Sarah13 *- yeah I can't believe how different the test days given by different clinics are! Mine is 14 days after egg collection - that said as it falls on a Saturday, they've asked me to go to have a blood test done on Monday which will be 16 days after egg collection, to confirm the result as they did say at 14 days on Saturday there's still a chance that a home test might give a false result... How are you coping with the wait?

*Oak Butterfly* - so funny the different test days (what I wrote to Sarah above)! I've also been reading on how the actual implantation process works and it seems that it can start any time between days 7 and 12, and then it actually takes several days as it's a rather complicated process with several different stages... In the low AMH thread we recently had a natural pregnancy which was an extremely late implantation, so I know that can happen so wouldn't be too worried if no signs at all are present until later on... but it is nerve wrecking that's for sure! I found at my acupuncture session on Monday that I was so tense I wasn't able to relax properly, just a very little bit. It did make me feel emotionally in a better place though, as on my way there I was convinced this cycle didn't work for us and was literally on the verge of tears when I walked in, whereas when I left I was smiling... I've also been moody and even angry since Monday, it's so difficult to try and stay calm when your emotions are all over the place isn't it? I've been back at work since Monday (maybe that's why I'm moody haha) and in addition to the acupuncture session on Monday which was day 4 post transfer I've booked another acupuncture session for Friday. On Monday I met an old friend which was lovely and took my mind off all this madness for a while... Yesterday I talked on the phone to another friend for ages, but my emotions are now so messed up that it actually didn't help much at all... Not sure how to get through the remaining two and a half days to be honest! What are you doing?

*MommyKenny *- welcome to the thread! How are you coping? Have you got any plans for your tww? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*Pucca2018 *- I'm so sorry I can't help you with the numbers! Have you been in contact with your clinic? When was your OTD? I guess at 11dp5dt it would have been already, so you're not referring to early tests at this point? Have you also had a blood test to confirm your results? I hope from all my heart there's still a chance for you! Sending my best wishes your way! xxx

AFM, I'm feeling very low and tense and nervous since a couple of days back. After my transfer I first panicked as I started having cramping a bit like a very mild period pain or pressure in my lower abdomen area on Saturday, which was quite exactly 48 hours after the transfer - but I was also having other symptoms like a metallic taste in my mouth, super sore nipples (I usually only have sore boobs before my period so I thought at least this is different to my usual PMS symptoms) and feeling very tired, so after the initial panic about the cramps I thought all together these could actually be a good sign so I calmed down and by Monday I was convinced it was actually a good thing. Therefore it got me very distressed when by Monday evening actually all of the symptoms had disappeared. Since yesterday I don't even have sore boobs at this point any more, nothing at all. Even after acupuncture last night it's been like this - just nothing.

So since yesterday I'm convinced that it hasn't worked for us this time and we'll get a bfn on Saturday. I just want the time to pass as soon as possible now, so that I can test and then start to prepare for another cycle. I know these feelings are so irrational, but I can't help it&#8230; Half of the time I just want to cry, the other half I'm so angry I'm scared I might do something stupid. Definitely I'm not calm as one is supposed to try to be during the tww!

Also I've got no idea whether the progesterone from the Cyclogest is actually absorbing and whether my levels are where they should be, and wondering if I should have it tested at the PathLab on my own, as they don't test the progesterone at all at the Lister - not before or after the transfer&#8230;

I just feel very abandoned and alone and helpless since the symptoms are gone. At least when I had the symptoms I could feel there was something going on in my body...

Sorry about the rant - I hope the tww is less stressful for you guys! All my best wishes to everyone! xxx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone.
Chini that’s what we are here for, so you can rant and we can support you.i feel exacted the same, my moods are ridiculous I’m doing my own head in.
Afm I caved and tested at 6dp5dt, it was bfn. Im really trying to stay positive but I had a hatching blast transfered and I think something would have shown up by now.i will try to hope that it could possibly change but I have a feeling that it’s over x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, lovelies! You know, I am reading all your posts and feel that you are so close to me)) I think about each of you and really want you to be happy, girls! I'm sorry to hear about your results, sarah13((( Don't please, lose your heart. It won't be the end until you stop! I will pray for you!
Chini, I will be glad to share with you and with all of you the details of my journey, if it will help somehow.
Pucca2018 - tests sometimes may show false results so wait for the scan of hcg and don't panic beforehand. Will be keeping everything crossed for you!

As for me - I have signed my contract yesterday! Hurray!!!!!!!! Now I have to wait for several months until the right surrogate will be chosen for me. Meanwhile, my hubby and I will choose the donor for us. They have a huge database with over 500 donors! OMG! It will probably be hard)) Wish me luck!))


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words odashwood.i wish you all the luck with your surrogate🤞🙏xx


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Odashwood - good luck with your surrogate! 

I got the call and my early miscarriage has been confirmed. I will go lick my wounds now until I'm ready for the next round. I really hope all the best for you ladies!l

Thanks for helping me keep sane x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

I am very sorry to hear about your mc(( I hope that it won't break you down dear! There are still some other options for consideration and you just need to be strong to hold on! Hugs dear!


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you odashwood  I think I'm coping ok? I breakdown in tears but then I can also see why it happened and know in my heart that I will be a mummy one day. It will take time and I am using today to just feel sorry for myself. I hope tomorrow I will be stronger. I know my good friends have told me it'll happen one day. But I want to take the time to remember this little frostie that I got so attached to. I will always remember.


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

I am so sorry Pucca!! I was really hoping it would work for you! Please take some time to take care of yourself, be kind to yourself and put yourself first. It must be so difficult. But there willbe a day when you'll feel like trying again. And one way or another I'm sure you'll be a mum one day ♥

I'm having ever increasing period type pains since a couple of hours ago so I think it's probably game over for me as well... We'll see if I get to test day on Saturday before the bleeding starts...

I hope everyone else is doing ok! xxx


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

As I predicted in my last post, my period started last night - with proper period pains that kept me awake most of the night (I also didn't dare take any painkillers) and proper bleeding with clots (sorry tmi).

It doesn't seem to make any sense to test tomorrow morning, as the result is pretty obvious as it stands. I've written to the clinic to ask what they want me to do about the blood test on Monday. Feel super deflated and disheartened knowing that it will take several months until we're able to cycle again, as my clinic wants me to have at least two natural cycles in between.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Pucca2018 Your words sound and positive and sad at the same time. You will be getting stronger day by day and when you will be ready, you will be blessed! I believe in that and will be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Chini - I am so sorry to hear your news, it really is so sad. I hope you find the strength to overcome this and take time out to look after yourself. Thank you for your kind words, it is a difficult journey for us ladies.   I am dreading my period. It hasn't come yet so in some ways it feels like I haven't properly miscarried. It's hard to process. Just hope this time next month I'll be in a better place and more ready to face the next cycle.

odashwood - I am a bag of mixed emotions at the moment. I woke up this morning feeling numb but ok. Then I got up and walked around and little things just reminded me of my last couple of weeks and it just hurt so much again. It's grief. Thank you for your wishes


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh chini I’m really sorry to hear that. I also feel like I’m gonna come on my period but thought the progesterone pesseries delayed your period. Chini were you taking the progesterone pesseries? Xx


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Evening ladies,

So sorry to hear your news *Chini* & *Pucca*, my heart goes to you both and sending you a virtual hug  Take your time to grieve, be kind to yourselves and be surrounded by those who love you the most.

I hope I am not being selfish by posting that we had our BFP yesterday. We decided to test 1 day earlier as I was extremely anxious and just wanted to know the result so I could move on. Have been having this feeling of being 'stuck' and since having the answer, a ton of led has been lifted off my shoulders and I'm back to my normal self.

Thank you all for your support and kind words the last few days. Wishing you all a bright and positive journey to having a family you so much long for.

Love,

Oak xx


----------



## sarah13 (Oct 16, 2013)

That’s lovely news oak. Congratulations x


----------



## Karleigh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all, I hope you don’t mind me joining.
The 2ww is going so fast I can test on Saturday if I make it that far. Yesterday when I went to the toilet there was dark brown blood. There was nothing when I wiped and today a tiny bit more. I'm trying not to think it's game over yet. I had this in a previous cycle which resulted in a BFP but this is still not a lot but more than previously I can't for life of me remember which day I had the implantation bleed before. is 6dp5dt too late? Other then that I've had the odd twinge, sore boobs and tired a lot all of which could also mean AF is on her way. Id be due on on Monday 19th in a normal cycle but unsure how the treatment would affect it. I've never been early in a cycle but all cycles are different.
Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## nai87 (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope it is okay for me to join this thread, currently on day 5 of the 2ww and struggling to focus on anything else at the moment. Just hoping my little embryo is doing its thing in there! Good luck to everyone else currently waiting fingers crossed for positive news all around.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Dear Chini, I am very sorry to hear about your periods had started. Did you have your blood test? What did the result show? How do you feel now and what are you going to do next? Will you take a break or continue at once?

Hello Nai! Welcome to the thread. I have already been on this stage and I know how it is). What do you do these days? How are you trying to distract?) Also, I am curious if you are going to do any home tests or just wait for hcg blood? I didn't do any test and even knew that I  will have negative but imagine how surprised I was when I got positive). Unfortunately, I ended with mc but going further with surrogacy. I wish you all the best, hun!


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, please can I join you?  

Currently at work and started a light pink bleed!  I am 2dp5dt 😔

Any suggestions?  It's too heavy to say spotting but not full flow (sorry tmi) xx


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Oak_butterfly said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> So sorry to hear your news *Chini* & *Pucca*, my heart goes to you both and sending you a virtual hug  Take your time to grieve, be kind to yourselves and be surrounded by those who love you the most.
> 
> ...


Selfish? No, dear! Thank for your positive news! It inspires and gives a piece of hope, for me at least. I am very glad for you and I hope that you feel good. How are you? Is there any news? How was your scan?


----------

